# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Europalink [Finnlady]

## Express Pigasos

Οπως θα εχουμε ολοι διαβασει η ακουσει ο Mr G. (λεγε με και Emmanuele Grimaldi) εχει φερει απο τη Βαλτικη το τεραστιο απο θεμα χωρητικοτητας (4200 lane meters) και μεγεθους (218 μετρα) Europalink  το οποιο ανηκει στη Finnlines για να το βαλει στη γραμμη Πατρα - Ανκονα (-Τεργεστη) σαν τριτο πλοιο μαζι με τα Cruise Europa και Cruise Olympia..Το πλοιο εδω και καιρο βρισκοταν στα Besiktas Shipyards οπου γινονταν καποιες μετασκευες ωστε να εναρμονιστει με τα μεσογειακα λιμανια .Οσο εχω διαβασει και ακουσει τοσο στο facebook οσο και σε αλλα forums ,ελληνικα και μη ,σιγουρα εχει γινει καποια αλλαγη στον καταπελτη πισω αφου "επεφτε" καθετα (?) για να φορτωνει και πανω και κατω...Δυστυχως τετοιες πολυτελειες δεν εχουμε στον δοκιμαζομενο Ευρωπαικο Νοτο (τοσες φορες το ακουω στη TV  :Razz: ) . Δεν ξερω ακομα αν φορεσε τα Ερυθρολευκα για να παιξει μπαλα στον Minoikos FC η διατηρησε τα κυανολευκα για να παιξει στη Grimaldi..Αυτο θα φανει αυριο στην Πατρα αφου το πλοιο ειναι απο τα ξημερωματα εν πλω για την εορταζουσα χθες Αχαικη πρωτευουσα... Εχω την εντυπωση πως αυτο το thread θα ειναι απο τα πιο hot του n@utilia τους επομενους μηνες...

*Καλη του αρχη λοιπον!!*

----------


## Ed87kas

Το πλοιο αυτην την στιγμη, αναμεσα Σκυρου-Ψαρα με προορισμο στο AIS την Πατρα με 21,1knots.

----------


## Ergis

Ενα δυνατο πλοιο που μαζι με τα αδελφια του "αναγκασαν" την SUPERFAST να αποχωρησει απο τις γραμμες της βαλτικης.
Για να δουμε,αυτη τη φορα θα την ξαναδιωξει απο τα λιμερια της;Ο ομιλος GRIMALDI φαινεται δυνατος και ικανος για πολλα ακομα...
Ο χρονος θα δειξει.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Ειμαι περιεργος κ εγω να δω με τι σινιαλα το κατεβάζει...αλλα απο οτι εχω ακούσει μάλλον θα το δούμε στα κόκκινα!!!Υπομονη μεχρι αυριο!!!
Μα κ αυτοι οι Τουρκοι καραβολάτρες ούτε μια φωτο να μας λυσουν την περιέργια??Αλλα μην παραξενευτουμε αν το δουμε κ με σινιαλο FINNLINES.....

----------


## akaluptos

Θα δουμε , παντως ειναι θηριο... Κοντα στα 250 φορτηγα...  :Bi Polo:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Nόμος:Μεγαλύτερη χωρητικότητα=Χαμηλότερες τιμές....Δύσκολα τα πραματα!
Και έρχομαι στο μυαλο τώρα του Εμμανουελ...φέρνει το EUROPALINK αποδεσμευεται το ZEYS PALACE..το βάφει στα κόκκινα κ το διπλωνει Χανια μαζι με ΙΚΑΡΟ...αφου εχει δοθει κ η αδεια.....εισπρατει κ τα ναυλωτικα απο τα αλλα...κομπλε τον βρίσκω....
Δικό μου σενάριο αυτο.......

----------


## kalypso

και κάτι τέτοιο να δεις που θα γίνει...λές να πέρασε μόνο απο το δικό σου μυαλό αυτό το σενάριο??

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Ειναι αυτος μια μαμούναααα......αν δεν μπει στα Χανιά θα σκάσει! :Distrust:

----------


## Express Pigasos

βρε παιδια δεν ειχαν παρει πισω το αιτημα στο τελευταιο ΣΑΣ ομως??Μονο το flash (η οπως λεγεται) ειχε βγαλει την ειδηση οτι δεχθηκαν το αιτημα...μακαρι δηλαδη..γιατι ειμαι και Μινωακιας...

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Απο ότι λενε ισχυει ακόμα...αλλα κ να ξανα ζητησει αδεια δεν νομιζω να αρνηθουν πλεον...Εγω να δει ποσο μινωικακιας ειμαι

----------


## P@vlos

Το παραπάνω σενάριο με τον Ίκαρο και το πλοίο στα Χανιά θα είναι εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον αν γίνει. Αν και για να θέλει ο Γριμαλντάτσης να πάει Τεργέστη μάλλον έχει κίνηση έτοιμη  :Pride:

----------


## Express Pigasos

παιδες οτι και να λεμε θα δουμε μεσα στις επομενες μερες και επομενους μηνες...ας μη ξεφευγουμε απο το θεμα του Europalinkαρου!! Το βαπορι ειναι τεραστιο...σκεφτειτε πως πρεπει να ειναι ελαχιστα πιο ψηλο και απο τα παλατια..ειναι Πολαρις σε εκδοση παλατιου  :Razz:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Μου άρεσε η συγκριση σου....... :Pride:

----------


## Rocinante

> παιδες οτι και να λεμε θα δουμε μεσα στις επομενες μερες και επομενους μηνες...ας μη ξεφευγουμε απο το θεμα του Europalinkαρου!! Το βαπορι ειναι τεραστιο...σκεφτειτε πως πρεπει να ειναι ελαχιστα πιο ψηλο και απο τα παλατια..ειναι Πολαρις σε εκδοση παλατιου


Να και ενα βιντεάκι όχι σαν τα δικά σου βέβαια αλλά να πάρουμε μια ιδέα  :Peaceful:

----------


## Express Pigasos

σ ευχαριστω rocinante!! το πλοιο εχει μπει στο Πατραικο..απο οτι φαινεται γυρω στις 10.30 θα ναι στη Πατρα...καμια φωτογραφια δεν εχει ανεβει ακομα...η περιεργια κορυφωνεται..το βαψε ο Μανωλιος για να το δουμε αλλιως?  :Razz:

----------


## Appia_1978

Έχοντας ταξιδέψει δύο φορές με το Europalink, όντως είναι καταπληκτικό καράβι! Δεν καταλαβαίνει από φορτηγά, καταπίνει και καταπίνει αμέτρητα και το ξενοδοχειακό του είναι πολύ προσεγμένο. Όλο ξύλο και μοκέτα με πολύ μεγάλες καμπίνες. Και καθόλου vibration. Πάρα πολύ άνετο για τον επιβάτη  :Cocksure:

----------


## Express Pigasos

Το πλοιο εφτασε στο Patrasso... οποτε λογικα θα εχει κατεβει κοσμος να του ριξει κανα βλεφαρο...

----------


## Ergis

Οσον αφορα τα χρωματα πιστευω οτι θα ειναι κατι αντιστοιχο με τον ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΑ
no name...

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ανέβηκε φωτογραφία στο δελτίο Πάτρας δεν την είδες;

----------


## Ergis

οχι,τωρα μολις μπηκα....
Σπευδω και σε ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## P@vlos

Απορία... : Επειδή λόγω μήκους και ύψους το συγκρίνουμε με τα παλάτια και τα άλλα θηρία τα δικά μας, τι πρωτόκολλο έχει το συγκεκριμένο και τι αριθμό κλινών?

----------


## Appia_1978

Πιστεύω ότι επί Finnlines είχε περίπου 500 άτομα πρωτόκολλο με όλους σε κλίνες.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

ΣΩΣΤΟΣ!ακριβως αυτο ειναι το πρωτοκολλο του!

----------


## despo

Από Ελληνικό Λύκειο που επιβαίνει αυτή τη στιγμή στο πλοίο, μαθαίνω οτι λόγω θαλασσοταραχής (!!!) έχει φορτώσει τουλάχιστον 8 (οχτώ) ώρες καθυστέρηση και αναμένεται στην Πάτρα γύρω στα μεσάνυχτα...

----------


## P@vlos

Ίσως ζορίζεται και λίγο λόγω του ύψους του!!!  :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## Apostolos

Τα πλοία τα ταξιδεύει το πλήρωμα τους!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Από προσωπική εμπειρία (3 ταξίδια στη Βαλτική), το πλοίο είναι άκρως καλοτάξιδο. Δεν οφείλεται η καθυστέρηση ούτε στο πλοίο, ούτε βεβαίως στο πλήρωμα. Μήπως στα λιμάνια; Δεν ξέρω ...

----------


## Marioukos

img_9100.jpgimg_9100 (2).jpgimg_9100 (4).jpgimg_9100 (5).jpgimg_9100 (7).jpg  :Tears Of Joy: 
Πολυ γρηγορη μανουβρα , αργησε πολυ στο δεσιμο. Ειχε 150 φορτηγα μεσα , κανεναν ελληνα στο πληρωμα δεν ειδα .. ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΟΣ ! ! !

----------


## Marioukos

img_9100 (8).jpgimg_9100 (9).jpgimg_9100 (10).jpgimg_9100 (11).jpgimg_9100 (14).jpg  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## Marioukos

img_9100 (15).jpgimg_9100 (17).jpgimg_9100 (19).jpgimg_9100 (20).jpgimg_9100 (21).jpg  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## Marioukos

img_9100 (23).jpgimg_9100 (25).jpgimg_9100 (27).jpgimg_9100 (28).jpgimg_9100 (29).jpg  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## Marioukos

img_9100 (30).jpgimg_9100 (31).jpgimg_9100 (32).jpgimg_9100 (33).jpgimg_9100 (34).jpg  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## Marioukos

img_9100 (36).jpgimg_9100 (41).jpgimg_9100 (39).jpgimg_9100 (45).jpgimg_9100 (49).jpg  :Tears Of Joy: 
Μεγαλο και εντυπωσιακο πλοιο ! Οτι καλυτερο εχουμε δει στην κατηγορια του για την ωρα στην Αδριατικη !

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες  :Smile: 
Όντως, το πλοίο είναι άκρως εντυπωσιακό! Ανέκαθεν η Finnlines πάντα κατασκεύαζε εντυπωσιακά πλοία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Έτσι σιγά-σιγά θα εξαφανιστούν τα χρώματα κ τα σινιάλα των Μινωϊκών. Το πολύ-πολύ να μείνουν στη γραμμή του Ηρακλείου.

----------


## MarkCretai

Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες ενός πολύ όμορφου πλοίου

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> Έτσι σιγά-σιγά θα εξαφανιστούν τα χρώματα κ τα σινιάλα των Μινωϊκών. Το πολύ-πολύ να μείνουν στη γραμμή του Ηρακλείου.


Αυτό προβλέπω και γω. Τα 2 της γραμμής του Ηρακέιου, άντε και +1 (Ίκαρος) για τους δεξαμενισμούς.. Κρίμα.. Προσωπικά είμαι υπέρ των πολλών και διαφορετικών εμπορικών σημάτων υπό έναν όμιλο. Και αυτά των Μινωικών είναι πανέμορφα!

----------


## Apostolos

Συγνώμη γι αυτό που θα πώ αλλα σε λίγο θα πούμε οτι μας αρέσει να αλλάξουμε και τα χρώμματα της σημαίας μας έτσι για να κάνουμε πλάκα. Απο τα πανέμορφα παραδοσιακά χρώμματα των Μινωικών πήγαμε στα ξεβαμένα απρόσωπα και τώρα στα αχρωμα του Grimaldi...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτό προβλέπω και γω. Τα 2 της γραμμής του Ηρακέιου, άντε και +1 (Ίκαρος) για τους δεξαμενισμούς.. Κρίμα.. Προσωπικά είμαι υπέρ των πολλών και διαφορετικών εμπορικών σημάτων υπό έναν όμιλο. Και αυτά των Μινωικών είναι πανέμορφα!


Kάποτε στις σκάντζες του Ηρακλείου μπορεί κ να δούμε τα σινιάλα MINOAN GRIMALDI LINES,όταν πουλήσει κ το ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ...
Στο κάτω-κάτω κοινοτική σημαία είναι η Ιταλική.

----------


## Appia_1978

Στην Πάτρα
Europalink__15.12.12_Patras_1.JPG

Europalink__15.12.12_Patras_2.JPG

Europalink__15.12.12_Patras_3.JPG

----------


## Ergis

αυτες τις "σκαλωσιές" στην πλωρη να μην ειχε....

----------


## despo

Ακυρο το δρομολόγιο της 31 Δεκεμβρίου απο Τεργέστη και Αγκώνα ! Σημειωτέον οτι είναι το μοναδικό πλοίο που φεύγει τις Δευτέρες, αφου η κοινοπραξία έχει ρεπό.

----------


## Apostolos

> αυτες τις "σκαλωσιές" στην πλωρη να μην ειχε....


Ειναι για να γίνεται συντήρηση στο δύσκολο αυτό κομμάτι του πλοίου. Μακάρι να είχαν κι αλλα και να μην χρειάζονταν σκαλωσιές που θέτουν σε κίνδυνο το πλήρωμα...

----------


## CORFU

αποπλουs απο την Ηγουμενιτσα
χριστουγεννα 2012 020.jpgχριστουγεννα 2012 024.jpgχριστουγεννα 2012 029.jpg

----------


## BLUE STAR PATMOS

Πραγματικά φοβερό το πλοίο..ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ με όλη την σημασία της λέξης..Τα σημεία κατά την γνώμη μου που το χαλάνε λίγο είναι αυτές οι σκαλωσιές που έχει πλώρα και τα χρώματα του Grimaldi που για μένα του πηγαίνανε περισσότερο αυτά της Finnlines..

----------


## Apostolos

Θεωρώ πως ειναι απο τα καλύτερα καράβια που έχουν ταξιδέωει στην Αδριατική. Ιδανικό για τις μέρες μας!

----------


## Trakman

Η σημερινή του άφιξη στο παλιό λιμάνι της Πάτρας.

Trakakis_IMG_1246.jpg Trakakis_IMG_1251.jpg Trakakis_IMG_1259.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Γιώργο πως και πήγε στο παλιό????

----------


## Apostolos

Διανυκτέρευση λογικά...

----------


## ithakos

Έιχε ανέβει και η επιθεώρηση πάνω όταν περασα εγώ και έκαναν έλεγχο στα σωστικα.

----------


## CORFU

βγαινονταs απο τον διαυλο στην Ηγουμενιτσα

χριστουγεννα 2012 016.jpg

----------


## ithakos

DSC_0094.jpgDSC_0120.JPGDSC_0131.JPG
Εuropalink...Πάτρα 31-12-2012....με το Visor ανοιχτό..
Στο πλοίο εκτελούνταν σήμερα εργασίες συντήρησης...

----------


## Marioukos

img_1000.jpgimg_1005.jpgimg_1004.jpgimg_1008.jpgimg_1009.jpg  :Indecisiveness:

----------


## Marioukos

img_1012.jpgimg_1015.jpgimg_1017.jpgimg_1018.jpgimg_1023.jpg  :Indecisiveness:

----------


## BLUE STAR PATMOS

Φίλε Μάριε σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες σου..Είναι πραγματικά υπέροχες για ένα υπέροχο πλοίο..

----------


## Marioukos

img_1024.jpgimg_1027.jpgimg_1030.jpgimg_1032.jpgimg_1035.jpg  :Indecisiveness:

----------


## sylver23

Tα μηνύματα για την βλάβη μεταφέρθηκαν εδώ

----------


## CORFU

το πλοιο απο το απογευμα ειναι ξανα στην Πατρα

----------


## ithakos

H ζημιά στην προπέλα αποκαταστάθηκε και επίσημα επανήλθε στα δρομολόγια του...

----------


## paragadi

σημερινή πρωινή μετακόμιση από το παλιό στο νέο λιμάνι .....
P2060002.jpgP2060003.jpgP2060004.jpgP2060005.jpgP2060006.jpg

----------


## paragadi

..... και η συνέχεια......
P2060007.jpgP2060008.jpgP2060009.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Πολυ ωραία ανταπόκριση.. .....πως σας φαίνεται το πλοίο....εγώ θα το έβαζαν σαν το ιδανικοτερο ρο ρο της Αδριατικής....πιστεύω είναι το μέλλον.. .....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολυ ωραία ανταπόκριση.. .....πως σας φαίνεται το πλοίο....εγώ θα το έβαζαν σαν το ιδανικοτερο ρο ρο της Αδριατικής....πιστεύω είναι το μέλλον.. .....


Φίλε Ιthakos γιά την ακρίβεια,ro/pax θέλεις να πεις.

----------


## ithakos

Πολυ σωστά ευχαριστώ.. ...το ταμπλετ βγάζει τα δικα του....

----------


## Trakman

Κατά τη σημερινή του αναχώρηση.

Trakakis_IMG_1966.jpg Trakakis_IMG_1977.jpg

----------


## varth

εξαιρετικες φωτο απο ενα βαπορι που κερδιζει συνεχεια μετοχες στα νερα μας.

----------


## CORFU

χριστουγεννα 2012 022.jpg
στον φιλο TRAKMAN :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## MYTILENE

Ξέρει κανείς γιατί έχει σταματήσει το EUROPALINK ενώ έπλεε με 23,5 και πορεία για ANCONA?

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> Ξέρει κανείς γιατί έχει σταματήσει το EUROPALINK ενώ έπλεε με 23,5 και πορεία για ANCONA?


Απ' ότι άκουσα υπήρξε κάποιο ατύχημα με ναυτικό που έπεσε από μεγάλο ύψος.

----------


## ithakos

Nεότερα έχουμε??

----------


## Appia_1978

Παρελήφθηκε από την Ιταλική Ακτοφυλακή για μεταφορά στο πλησιέστερο νοσοκομείο.

----------


## Trakman

Ξημέρωμα στο στενό της Κέρκυρας.

Trakakis_IMG_3609b.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

4 και μήνες έχουμε να αναφερθούμε στο θηριώδες βαπόρι της Αδριατικής...

Πάμε να το δούμε σήμερα, την στιγμή που έπλεε κοντά στα Νοτιότερα, και ακατοίκητα άκρα της Ιθάκης, και συγκεκριμένα την νήσο Βρομονα... 

europalink.jpg
Για όλους τους φίλους του Ιονίου

----------


## pantelis2009

Και πέρασε άλλος ένας χρόνος για να το ξανά θυμηθούμε. 
Το EYROPALINK εχθές φωτογραφημένο πάνω από το Άνω Χώρα ΙΙ πλησιάζοντας την Ηγουμενίτσα.

EYROPALINK 01 10-08-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το EYROPALINK μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας στις 20-08-2014.

EYROPALINK 03 20-08-2014.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Oι συζητήσεις σχετικά με την πρόσκρουση του Europalink μεταφέρθηκαν *εδώ*

----------


## mike_rodos

Υπάρχει καμία ενημέρωση από την Minoan, για πόσο καιρό θα μείνει εκτός δρομολογίων? Και αν μέχρι τότε o αντικαταστάτης του θα είναι το Catania?

----------


## CORFU

Tελειωσαν η εργασιεs στο πλοιο χθεs Κυριακη και το συνεργειο  αποκαταστασηs αναχωρησε από την Κερκυρα.

----------


## ιθακη

¶ρα Βαγγελη αυτο σημαινει οτι επισκεύασαν την ζημιά και ειναι έτοιμο για δρομολογια?

----------


## pantelis2009

> ¶ρα Βαγγελη αυτο σημαινει οτι επισκεύασαν την ζημιά και ειναι έτοιμο για δρομολογια?


Δεν νομίζω. Όταν λέει ο Βαγγέλης ότι "τελείωσαν οι εργασίες" εννοεί ότι έτσι το πλοίο μπορεί να πάρει απόπλου από Κέρκυρα και να πάει.......όπου πάει για να κάνει την επισκευή του.
Άρα θα σας αδειάσει τη γωνιά, γιατί σας ταλαιπώρησε με τα κρουαζιερόπλοια.

----------


## ιθακη

Αυτο ηξερα κι εγω, οτι θα κανει την αποκατάσταση στην Μεσινα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το ζητούμενο άρα είναι αν θα πάει στην Μεσίνα αυτοδύναμο ή ρυμουλκούμενο. Στην δεύτερη εκδοχή συνηγορεί ίσως το ότι το ρυμουλκό ΜΕΓΑΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ του Τσαβλίρη βρίσκεται αυτή την ώρα ψηλά στο Ιόνιο (στο ύψος της Πρέβεζας) με προορισμό την Κέρκυρα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν το βλέπω τώρα στο AIS φίλε Γιώργο, αλλά για να το λές το είδες, πάντως είναι και το Αιγίς στην Κέρκυρα από τη αρχή που πήγε το πλοίο εκεί.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστά Παντελή, το _ΜΕΓΑΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ τώρα δεν εμφανίζεται στο AIS, πριν δέκα μόλις λεπτά εμφανιζόταν και πολύ σύντομα είμαι βέβαιος θα το ξαναδούμε. Όσο για το _ΑΙΓΙΣ Ι_, χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως ως πλοίο υποστήριξης - βοηθητικό - αντιρυπαντικό (Multi Purpose Offshore Vessel - Supply Ship) σε περιπτώσεις παρόμοιες με του _EUROPALINK_. Το έχω δει να πηγαίνει σε κάθε σχεδόν περιστατικό προσάραξης - πρόσκρουσης στον ελληνικό χώρο, αλλά δεν το έχω πετύχει ποτέ σε ρόλο ρυμούλκησης.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένα μήνα + αφού έδεσε στην Κέρκυρα το Europalink, όπως μας είπε ο φίλος Βαγγέλης είναι έτοιμο για να πάει να κάνει την κανονική επισκευή του, στη Μεσίνα όπως μας είπε ο φίλος Ιθάκη.
Όπως μας είπε και ο φίλος Γιώργος το P/K Μέγας Αλέξανδρος ήδη έχει φτάσει στην Κέρκυρα.
Και ένας καλός φίλος μου τράβηξε μία σημερινή φωτο και μου την έστειλε, φαίνεται όμως μόνο το Αιγίς γιατί το Μέγας Αλέξανδρος ήταν πίσω από το AidaAura και εκείνος είχε δρομολόγιο και δεν μπορούσε να τραβήξει άλλη.
Πάντως εγώ τον ευχαριστώ.

EUROPALINK 08 28-10-2014.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Πάντως με την προσθήκη μέρους του κομοδέσιου του κρουαζιερόπλοιου που είναι από πίσω, είναι πολύ ποιο όμορφο....

----------


## pantelis2009

Ήλθαν κάποιες πληροφορίες γιατί δεν φεύγει το πλοίο, αλλά δεν είναι επιβεβαιωμένες. Περιμένω νεότερα.
*Εν αναμονή των εξελίξεων,* γιατί υπάρχουν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ήλθαν κάποιες πληροφορίες γιατί δεν φεύγει το πλοίο, αλλά δεν είναι επιβεβαιωμένες. Περιμένω νεότερα.
> *Εν αναμονή των εξελίξεων,* γιατί υπάρχουν.


Mήπως ότι θα  βγήκε ολική απώλεια;

----------


## CORFU

Tα παιχνίδια (οικονομικα συμφεροντα ) εντοs λιμενα τις τελευταιεs ωρεs ώστε να αναχωρηση το πλοιο είναι παρα πολλα . Αυτό μονο μπορω να γραψω.

----------


## CORFU

πριν λιγο....... ακομα και οι καβοι στην πλωρη είναι ΟΚ  αλλα............... ?????????

----------


## pantelis2009

Μπορεί να μην είμαι στην Κέρκυρα, αλλά έχω πολλούς φίλους εκεί.
Μία σημερινή πλωράτη λοιπόν και από μένα. Για τον ariti, τον Βαγγέλη και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

EUROPALINK 12 30-10-2014.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Σε λιγο η αναχωρηση του πλοιου Θεου θελοντος

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Europalink τελικά έφυγε από την Κέρκυρα και με το P/K Μέγας Αλέξανδρος αυτή την ώρα βρίσκεται ΒΔ της Ζακύνθου με προορισμό τη YALOVA όπως γράφει στο AIS. 
Τελικά τι έγινε με τα οικονομικά συμφέροντα του υπήρχαν. Τα πήρε??????????????????

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σημασία έχει ότι σε μια τόσο δύσκολη οικονομικά περίοδο για την ναυπηγοεπισκευή, χάθηκε η ευκαιρία να γίνουν οι απαιτούμενες εργασίες στην χώρα μας και να δουλέψουν ελληνικά χέρια!

----------


## despo

Δεν υπήρχε καμμία πιθανότητα να έρθει σε εμάς για την επισκευή, αφου οπως φαίνεται έχει συμβόλαια με την Τουρκία να πηγαίνουν εκει τα περισσότερα πλοία. Εκτος απο τα Κνωσός/Φαιστός, δεν νομίζω να δούμε άλλο πλοίο να δούμε στο Πέραμα.

----------


## kythnos

Εμείς συχνά υποστηρίζουμε εταιρείες που δουλεύουν για τα ξένα χέρια, το συνηθίζουμε οι Έλληνες, δεν είναι κάτι καινούργιο.... Παρόλα αυτά μακάρι να το φτιάξουν το βαπόρι και να εξυπηρετεί τον κόσμο......

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Δεν υπήρχε καμμία πιθανότητα να έρθει σε εμάς για την επισκευή, αφου οπως φαίνεται έχει συμβόλαια με την Τουρκία να πηγαίνουν εκει τα περισσότερα πλοία. Εκτος απο τα Κνωσός/Φαιστός, δεν νομίζω να δούμε άλλο πλοίο να δούμε στο Πέραμα.


Σύμφωνοι, όμως στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν μιλάμε για προγραμματισμένες εργασίες συντήρησης, αλλά για μια αβαρία, μια έκτακτη περίσταση η οποία συνηθίζεται να αποκαθίσταται στην κοντινότερη επισκευαστική μονάδα. Τέλος πάντων, υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Europalink βέβαια έχει κλειστό το AIS, αλλά το P/K Μέγας Αλέξανδρος που το είχε ανοικτό το δείχνει σταματημένο στην είσοδο στα Δαρδανέλια. Μάλλον το πήραν Τούρκικα P/K για να το πάνε στη YALOVA. Δεν μπορώ να δώσω άλλη εξήγηση.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Europalink βέβαια έχει κλειστό το AIS, αλλά το P/K Μέγας Αλέξανδρος που το είχε ανοικτό το δείχνει σταματημένο στην είσοδο στα Δαρδανέλια. Μάλλον το πήραν Τούρκικα P/K για να το πάνε στη YALOVA. Δεν μπορώ να δώσω άλλη εξήγηση.


Πάντως μέχρι ανοικτά της Γιάλοβας νομίζω μπορεί να το πάει.Ναι μεν τουρκικά ύδατα αλλά τα στενά είναι διεθνής δίαυλος. Τώρα τι περίμενε...

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Βίκτωρ τώρα που είδα στο AIS του πλοίου όντως πήγε μέχρι ανοικτά από τη  YALOVA, οπότε πρέπει μετά να ανέλαβαν τα τοπικά P/K. Μήπως .....λέω μήπως είχε μεγάλη κίνηση και για να μην γίνει κάτι περίμενε να περάσει η πολύ κίνηση.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Europalink μετά από παραμονή σχεδόν 11 μηνών στη Yalova για επισκευές και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο του έκαναν, ξεκίνησε εχθές το απόγευμα και τώρα είναι στο Αιγαίο, ΒΑ του Αγίου Ευστρατίου με προορισμό όπως γράφει στο AIS του τον Πειραιά που θα φτάσει 18.30 UTC. 
Εδώ το EUROPALINK όταν στις 30-10-2014 ήταν δεμένο την Κέρκυρα.

EUROPALINK-19-30-10-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Έκανε στη ράδα του Πειραιά πετρέλευση από το NEDA και τώρα είναι ΒΑ της Μονεμβασιάς πηγαίνοντας με 10 knots και προορισμό όπως γράφει στο AIS το PALERMO.

----------

